

I need a f* invite for dribbble - drac89

Hi I'm Seyhan from Cyprus. I'm a minimalist front-end developer and designer<p>and my problem is...<p>I've tried too many times to get that invite from dribbble users but I didn't get even an answer ... and I wanted to try here...<p>My dribbble account: http://dribbble.com/drac
My latest work: http://seyhan.me/post/49962646540/flat-sport-wheel<p>and you can find my front-end designs here: http://www.codinghard.com/<p>thank you...
======
timtamboy63
The harsh truth? You're just not that good. Practice more, learn more and get
better, and I guarantee you you'll get one once you're good enough.

~~~
drac89
I know, I have to work harder as always, even a rock star has always to learn
something ... but my point is that many bad designers are dribbbler and many
good designers sell their invites ...

I will work harder ... thank you...

